# Started decorating inside today.



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Figured the time was right, being the first day of autumn. We have a nice collection of Radko ornaments so use them through the house.

Our buffet with witch ingredients;









Radko tree;










Chandelier









ornament close-ups


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)




----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

last one










Can't wait to start on the outside!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

ooooh! I love the last picture with the skull!


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

I love the ornaments - especially the skull!!


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Love the buffet and all the ornaments, especially the skull and eyeball ones.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I'd go for that last one, too 

That is one totally vintage look you have going, JD.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

So does it count if you still have stuff up from last year?


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Hauntiholik said:


> ooooh! I love the last picture with the skull!


That one is called "The eyes have it." One of my favorites too



smileyface4u23 said:


> I love the ornaments - especially the skull!!


Another vote for the skull!



Lauriebeast said:


> Love the buffet and all the ornaments, especially the skull and eyeball ones.


Thanks. The skull is a good one



RoxyBlue said:


> I'd go for that last one, too
> 
> That is one totally vintage look you have going, JD.


It's an old house, and decorated in colonial motif. Mrs. dubs and I collect antiques and I refinish some furniture so we have the pace furnished in older period pieces. It's not everyone's taste but it works for us and fits the house well.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Looks great to me. Keep up the good work. I am starting to transform my house and start to decorate the inside the weekend. There's a few houses in my neighborhood that are already decorated on the outside.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Everything looks great!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Bone Dancer said:


> So does it count if you still have stuff up from last year?


I'll have to check the rule book, but I think you're good



Da Weiner said:


> Looks great to me. Keep up the good work. I am starting to transform my house and start to decorate the inside the weekend. There's a few houses in my neighborhood that are already decorated on the outside.


I hung our Halloween flag outside last evening. Plan to put the fence/columns out next week and then add a little each week. Finished the inside today so that's a load off. This is fun!:smoking:



debbie5 said:


> Everything looks great!


Thanks debbie! My wife loves this time of year as she doesn't dust or clean too much. Figures the added dirt gives the house a creepy look and then we clean like heck for the other holiday after the Halloween stuff goes down, so why do it twice


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Very retro looking. I like what you've done.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

I hate cleaning. I wait until the you can peel the dust back in one big sheet, like lint from the dryer.
(Only kidding ..kinda).


----------

